# Us05 for a double batch



## chopdog (9/6/13)

I'm currently brewing a double batch and realised I only have 1 satchel of us05 left. Can I make a starter out of it to make enough for 40l. I no chill so I won't be pitching until tomorrow, will this be enough time to double the yeast?


----------



## spryzie (9/6/13)

No idea. I'd just leave the cube until I had some more yeast...

Pitch it Tuesday?


----------



## chopdog (9/6/13)

spryzie said:


> No idea. I'd just leave the cube until I had some more yeast...
> 
> Pitch it Tuesday?


I thought about that but thought I might split the satchel into the 2 fermenters tomorrow and grab another yeast on Tuesday and split that too. At least there would be some yeast in each


----------



## glaab (9/6/13)

you could pitch 1 pk into 20L then when it gets krausenating add the other 20L . I've done it with no probs. zwickel learned me that one, he reckons it's a common practice over there in deutschland


----------



## Bribie G (9/6/13)

glaab beat me to it. It's called Drauflassen and has the added benefit that when you add the second batch, the first batch will have depleted its oxygen so it then gets re-aerated and breeds up even more cells.
I've done it a few times with my 60L fermenter.

edit: by underpitching the two batches while you wait for the LHBS to open you could end up with a very long lag period, but with Drauflassen you hit the ground running.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (9/6/13)

+ 1 Bribie. I do this all the time now and works a treat (both ales and lagers). I only do doubles and this is my standard practice.
Cheers
BBB


----------



## chopdog (9/6/13)

I've heard this before. I only have 30l fermenters tho. Problem is looking solved, my mate has some and gets back home tomorrow so ill shoot over and grab it when he gets home.
Cheers


----------



## chopdog (9/6/13)

The other option I have is to go to big w and buy a can of goo and use the standard yeast. If I ferment at 18 deg, I figure it'll go ok


----------



## Green-Lobster (9/6/13)

I brew in 2, 30 l at a time i rehydrate the one pack with some nutrients when i start up add some extract about a tablespoon after an hour . takes me about 3 hours to do a small 1kg grain mash, hop boil extract mix and chill . By this time i have my yeast in a litre of water at about 22 degrees i pour half in each barrel by morning its always off and bubbling and sitting on 18 degree.


----------

